# tyre pressure 225/40 R18?



## PIIK TT (Aug 7, 2007)

I have 225/40 R18 tyres on my TTC.Can't seem to find this tyre pressure reading on the fuel tank lid.It does not list this tyre. 
Manual tells you to look inside the lid-not any help either.
Any ideas.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Front 35 psi

Rear 29 psi


----------



## timvgti (Mar 14, 2007)

No differences for the Quattro's and non-Quattro's :?:

And in BAR:

35psi=2,4Bar
29psi=2,0Bar

(I have 34Psi on front and rear, is that wrong?)
(225/40/18 RS4 tyres)


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

why so little air in the rear wheels?


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

chrishTT said:


> why so little air in the rear wheels?


Big lump up front, and I don't mean you. :wink: 
(That's the standard 2 peeps up front load btw)



allewijn said:


> (I have 34Psi on front and rear, is that wrong?)
> (225/40/18 RS4 tyres)


See above.


----------



## dogsoldier20 (Dec 3, 2006)

fronts 36 PSI
rears 30 PSI

see the pic in the second post in this link

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... e+pressure


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

dogsoldier20 said:


> fronts 36 PSI
> rears 30 PSI
> 
> see the pic in the second post in this link
> ...


http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/aidb/tyre1.jpg


----------



## PIIK TT (Aug 7, 2007)

photo of label answers my query.
I have more of a lilac coloured label that has
the pressures of the first 2 tyre sizes but not the 
3rd which is what i was looking for.
Would it have been possible that my car, which
is now 6 years old might have started life with
smaller wheels and did not need the 225/40 R18
size. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## PIIK TT (Aug 7, 2007)

photo of label answers my query.
I have more of a lilac coloured label that has
the pressures of the first 2 tyre sizes but not the 
3rd which is what i was looking for.
Would it have been possible that my car, which
is now 6 years old might have started life with
smaller wheels and did not need the 225/40 R18
size. Thanks for the feedback.


----------

